# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  "Öcalan'la artık siyasiler görüşüyor"

## bozok

*“üCALAN’LA ARTIK SİYASİLER GüRüşüYOR”*

 


23.09.2010 00:55

İmralı trafiğini adım adım izleyen CHP Adana Milletvekili Tacidar Seyhan, Abdullah ücalan ile artık *“devlet”* memurlarının değil, siyasilerin görüşmeye başladığını iddia etti. Seyhan, *“İmralı’ya giden siyasi, ücalan’ı telefonla Başbakan Erdoğan’la telefonla dahi görüştürmüş olabilir”* dedi.

Temmuz ayından beri çok sayıda bürokratın İmralı’ya gönderildiğini ortaya çıkararak, *“İktidar-PKK pazarlığı”* tartışmalarını başlatan CHP’li Seyhan’ın Odatv’ye yaptığı son açıklamaları aktarmadan önce bazı gelişmeler dikkat çekelim.

*CEMİL üİüEK üCALAN’I REFERANS ALIYOR*
Hakkari’deki saldırıyı kimlerin düzenlediği tartışmalarında, iktidar adeta gönülsüz şekilde PKK’yı adres gösteriyor, yandaş medya ve ücalan da bunun PKK içindeki *“kontrolsüz”* bir grup tarafından gerçekleştirildiğini kanıtlamaya çalışılıyor.

Oysa böyle bir saldırının yapılacağını, PKK’nın Kandil’deki lideri Murat Karayılan 1 hafta önceden haber vermişti. Hakkari’de 9 vatandaşımızın ölümüyle sonuçlanan katliam 16 Eylül’de gerçekleşti. şimdi bir de 7 Eylül’de Hakkari’de 9 PKK’lının öldürülmesi üzerine Karayılan’ın 10 Eylül’de söylediklerine bakalım. 

Eylemsizlik talebinin *“Türk devleti ve AKP hükümetinden geldiğini”*, bunun için *“Kürt Halk ünderi Abdullah ücalan’la bir heyetin görüştüğünü”* ve 13 Ağustos’ta eylemsizlik kararı ilan ettiklerini, ancak karardan bu yana *“20 gerillanın”* yaşamını yitirdiğini belirten Karayılan, *“AKP hükümeti ve Türk devleti ikiyüzlülük ve kalleşlik yapıyor”* dedi. 

* * *

Referandum sürecinde* “Devlet”*in PKK ile görüşmelere başladığını, *“ateşkes”* kararı alınacağını duyuran Taraf Gazetesi dün de ücalan’la, *“Barış sürecinin yol haritasının pazarlığının”* yapılmaya başlandığını öne sürdü. Diğerleri gibi, bu haber de yalanlanmadı.

Bu arada yine dün iktidara yakın Yeni şafak Gazetesi’nde Haber Müdürü Abdülkadir Selvi imzasıyla, *“Bir ucu Ankara, bir ucu İmralı, diğer ucu ise Washington’a kadar uzanan bir trafiğin yürüdüğü, bu gelişmeler üzerine PKK’ya karşı yapılması planlanan kapsamlı harekatın askıya alınabileceği”* duyurulup, şu çok ilginç bilgiye yer verildi: 

*“**ücalan’ın avukatları her hafta çarşamba günü İmralı Adası’na gidiyordu. Geçen hafta iki gün üst üste,* ‘Koster arızası’ *yaşanınca ancak 17 Eylül Cuma günü gidebildiler. üünkü İmralı'da başka konuklar vardı.”* 

Radikal Gazetesi de bugün İmralı’ya gitmesi planlanan Aysel Tuğluk’un gidişinin, İmralı’da *“başka konukların”* olması sebebiyle Cuma’ya ertelendiğini vurguladı.

* * * 

Dikkat çekmek istediğimiz son gelişme ise şu;

Referandum sürecinde MHP Lideri Bahçeli, *“PKK ile pazarlık yapılıyor”* dediğinde, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın, *“Terör örgütü Kandil’den konuşuyor, CHP ve MHP Ankara’da hoparlörü oluyor”* sözleriyle, Kandil’in referans alınmasını sert bir şekilde eleştirdiği hatırlanacaktır.

Terörle Mücadele Koordinasyon Kurulu Başkanlığını da yürüten Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üiçek, dün katıldığı bir tv programında ücalan’ın son açıklamalarını değerlendirdi. üiçek, şunları söyledi: 

*“Terörist başının basına yansıyan açıklamaları doğruysa, bugüne kadar söylemediği iki üç tane şeyi söylüyor.* _‘Kendi içlerinde kontrolsüz grupların’_ *olduğunu söylüyor. Ne demek bu... Belli ki bu örgütte disiplin falan kalmadı... Bunlar, kendi içlerinde kan dökerek, bu tür şiddet olaylarına başvurarak, kendi iç problemlerini ikinci plana atmak durumunda… Artık terörist başının açıklamalarında örgüt içinde kontrolsüz grupların olduğu açık, örgüt hakikaten büyük bir panik içerisinde, yapıştırıcı unsur olarak da şiddeti, kan dökmeyi öne çıkarıyor.”* 

Terörle Mücadele Koordinasyon Kurulu Başkanı’nın, İmralı’nın açıklamalarına *“itibar”* etmesi ne anlama geliyor? 

*MİLLET SİYASİLERİN GüRüşMESİNE ALIşTIRILIYOR*
Bu notların ardından sözü CHP’li Tacidar Seyhan’a bırakalım.
İmralı ile görüşmelerin MİT ve Adalet Bakanlığı Müsteşar veya Müsteşar Yardımcılarını aştığını belirten Seyhan, şöyle konuştu: 

*“İmralı ile görüşebilecek üç kurum var; Adalet Bakanlığı, MİT, Kamu Güvenliği Müsteşarlığı. Bunların dışında Genelkurmay da görüşebilir. Ancak hepsi kamu görevlisi, bürokrat, yani memur. Karşıdaki kişinin duruşu ne? Terör örgütünün başı konumundaki siyasi. Bu konumdaki biri ateşkesi veya geleceğe yönelik politikaları bir memurla görüşmez. Siyasi iradenin muhatabı, ancak siyasetçi olur. O yüzden diyorum ki, görüşmeler bürokratlardan çıkmıştır, artık görüşmeleri siyasetçiler yapmaktadır. Bana gelen bilgiler de bu yöndedir. Kaldı ki, dünyanın her yerinde böyle olmuş, memurlar değil, siyasetçiler görüşmüştür. şu anda bu görüşmelerin adım adım meşrulaştırılmasını izliyoruz. ünce* _‘kesinlikle görüşme yok’_ dendi, sonra _‘ben görüşmem, devlet görüşür’_ *noktasına gelindi. Bunlara alıştıktan sonra siyasilerin görüşmelerine alıştırılıyoruz.”*

Seyhan’a, *“Görüşen kim olabilir, mesela Başbakan görüşür mü?”* diye de sorduk. İşte cevabı:

*“Başbakan direkt görüşmese de siyasi iradenin uygun gördüğü biri görüşür. Ben bu süreçte İmralı’ya,* _‘şu gelse olur mu?’_ *diye sorulduğunu, yani muhataplar konusunda bile pazarlık yapıldığını düşünüyorum. Giden kişi, ücalan’ı telefonla, Başbakanla görüştürebilir.”*

Siyasi iradenin kendisine eşdeğer olarak örgüt liderini kabul etmesinin, onu muhatap almayı da kabul etmesi anlamına geldiğini vurgulayan Seyhan, iktidar kanadının yaptığı açıklamalar ve alınan kararların ücalan’ın elini çok güçlendirdiğini ve onu *“siyasi muhatap”* haline getirdiğini öne sürdü. 

*“Söyledikleri dikkate alınıyor, önemseniyor, uluorta konuşuluyor. Müthiş bir kirlilik var”* tespitini yapan Seyhan, *“Güneydoğu politikalarında devlet, ilk olarak İmralı’ya bakmaya başlarsa, şu işin içinden çıkamayız. Devletin ilk bakacağı yer, ulusal bütünlük olmalıdır”* uyarısında da bulundu.

CHP’li Seyhan’ın, İmralı görüşmelerine ilişkin olarak Başbakan, Adalet Bakanı ve Milli Savunma Bakanına yönelttiği soruların hiçbirisine halen cevap verilmediğini, Seyhan’ın da dün sorularını üçüncü kez tekrarladığını kaydettikten sonra, ikide bir Türkiye’ye örnek gösterilen İspanya’ya uzanalım: 
Ayrılıkçı örgüt ETA geçenlerde *“ateşkes”* çağrısı yaptı. İspanya hükümeti, *“kayıtsız-şartsız teslim olun”* diyerek, bu çağrıyı reddetti. Bunun üzerine ETA, *“uluslararası müzakereci”* önerisinde bulundu. İspanyol hükümetinden önce BASK özerk bölgesinde iktidarda bulunan Bask Sosyalist Partisi, ETA’ya *“sıfır hoşgörü”* gösterileceğini açıkladı. Madrid’deki solcu Zapatero hükümetinin Başbakan Yardımcısı Maria Teresa Fernandez de, “*ETA’nın çoğu Nobel Barış üdüllü uluslararası diplomatlar aracılığıyla müzakere önerisinin yeni birşey içermediğini”* söyleyip, ETA’yı derhal silah bırakmaya çağırdı, yani “*uluslararası müzakereci”* önerisi de reddedildi!..

*“İmralı müzakerelerini”* alkışlayıp, teşvik edenler, milletimize İspanya örneğinin bu yüzünü de görüp, anlatsalar ya!.. 


*Müyesser Yıldız* 
Odatv.com

----------

